# Mini Donk Fencing?



## Snapple (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone have any advice on what fencing would be best for a couple of mini donks?


----------



## AQHAlove (Aug 12, 2012)

For mine I just use electric poly tape, he can see it really well and respects it. I'm planning on putting up non climb horse fence. He's been in a couple different types of fencing, woven wire, electric, chain link, from where he lived with the goats. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Snapple (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you. 

How did yours do living with goats, by the way? Was he raised with them? We are hoping to get a few dwarf goats, and a mini donkey. We would like to keep them together, but I have heard so much conflicting info on keeping donkeys with goats.


----------



## AQHAlove (Aug 12, 2012)

Your Welcome.
Mine did great, the problem was the goats beating him up, so we removed him and he lives with the pony's now. He wasn't raised with goats, i bought him from a guy who just let his jacks run with his jenny's and sold the foals for money. I'd say as long as Its young when you get it and keep a close eye on thing's and remove him as soon as theirs a problem. Jackson's best friend was my Blind Pygmy Billy. Their great little animals, and defiantly want more sometime down the road. I've heard bad things about them too, but i think it depends on the Donkey, Jackson is always attacking our pit bulls and feral dogs and they run for dear life lol.


----------

